# clé usb sur ipad 2 jaibreaké



## kadav (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

mon père un ipad 2 sous la version 6.0.1 suivant mon conseil

Il est jailbreaké, j'ai installé ifile et oplayer hd lite
Il reçoit maintenant les photos avec le lecteur sd spécifique, enfin !!!

Par contre en se qui concerne l'usb, j'en ai essayé plusieurs 2 et 4 go mais rien à faire " requiert trop de puissance", 

En allant pianoter sur internet je vois que certaines personnes y arrive et d'autres non .
Il veut maintenant le revendre pour une tablette samsung pour ne plus être embêté 

Vu le prix de son ipad je me sent mal à l'aise de lui avoir conseiller ce produit, avez vous une solution pour qu'il puisse enfin regarder ses photos sur usb?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Si ses photos sont sur son Mac dans le flux de photos il n'aura pas besoin de brancher quoi que ce soit. 
Sinon pour USB ça va dépendre de la clef, elles consomment plus ou moins, donc essaie avec une autre. Un DDE avec alimentation secteur fonctionnera normalement. 
En dernier recours il te reste le branchement à iTunes :/


----------

